# Ideas on what to do if you lose the cap to your lip liner or pencil eyeliner



## Holly (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a looot of pencil eyeliner and lip liners, and once in a while, a cap will go missing. I usually wrap a tissue around it and put a tiny elastic around it to make a cap, but I was wondering if anyone has a better idea/solution?


----------



## ylira (Jun 25, 2014)

...Use a ballpoint pen cap? Or really any pen cap unless it's one of those jumpo pencils, then I might just use saran wrap when not in use, I guess.


----------

